# Howling at the Castle - DVGRR



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

If you are in the area, this sounds like a lot of fun, check it out!

Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue fund raiser and "PARTY". 

Howling At The Castle 2012

Thanks.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What an awesome event, sounds like so much fun.

Hope you have a great turnout!


----------

